
Tech Giants Gobble Startups in an Antitrust Blind Spot - mgreg
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/17/business/dealbook/expect-little-antitrust-challenge-to-walmarts-bid-for-jet-com.html?ref=dealbook&_r=0
======
mgreg
An interesting read for background on this is from the economist this may
examining the state of competition in the US.

[http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21695385-profits-
are-...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21695385-profits-are-too-high-
america-needs-giant-dose-competition-too-much-good-thing)

